
Smashing Node.JS book is out. - Rauchg
http://smashingnode.com
======
DigitalSea
I would buy this if there were a PDF version available. Am I able to purchase
the Kindle copy and download some kind of Kindle app to read it? I really want
this book.

~~~
cirotix
Sure, you have other options to read Kindle books without a Kindle device:

* On the web or on your iPhone/iPad <https://read.amazon.com/>

* On Android: [https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.amazon.kin...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.amazon.kindle)

~~~
DigitalSea
Wow, thanks. I did not actually know that Kindle books could be read without
actually owning a Kindle capable device. I'm buying this right now.

~~~
bdcravens
I like the Chrome reader; it lets you read offline. Also, for programming
titles, I actually prefer using a second monitor: more screen than a device,
plus ability to copy and paste code is nice.

------
terinjokes
I've always been a bit weary of purchasing technical books for the Kindle: the
few I've done that way are largely unreadable. What's the case here?

As for the content itself, I'm pretty good with JavaScript, both for the web
and for node. Does this add anything new?

~~~
farslan
I think Kindle DX users will benefit from the kindle edition. Technical books
is a pleasure to read on a Kindle DX.

~~~
barking
DX's a bit expensive, my compromise is to read in landscape format on my
standard size kindle.

------
kmfrk
I guess I'll be that guy: is there a downloadable sample available somewhere?

~~~
SirPalmerston
And if you want to get it via Amazon for your Kindle, Amazon offers a sample
of every book.

------
cjstewart88
Just got back into node.js this past week and I think its a great change up
from RoR(day job). I'm using the socket.io module and seeing as this guy's
responsible for that... I figured I'd support him and order a copy, plus I
like reading other perspectives on programming topics. Thanks!

------
goronbjorn
Is this in any way affiliated with Smashing Magazine
(<http://www.smashingmagazine.com/>)? The name and color scheme would lead one
to believe so…

~~~
patorjk
It appears so. At this link which someone posted below:

[http://www.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-111996259...](http://www.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-1119962595.html)

There's the Smashing Magazine logo on the upper left hand side of the book.

~~~
goronbjorn
Hm, but it doesn't appear in Smashing's ebook store:
<http://www.smashingmagazine.com/ebooks/>

------
jonny_eh
Any DRM free epub versions available for purchase?

~~~
SirPalmerston
Just buy a copy from Amazon and then strip the DRM in < 30 seconds with a
Calibre plug - [http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/01/how-to-strip-drm-
from...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/01/how-to-strip-drm-from-kindle-
e-books-and-others/)

~~~
atdt
Having to creep around copy protections like a thief takes the joy and pride
of ownership right out.

------
state
This looks good. It seems like just the right time for this, and I like the
collection of topics.

------
mcantelon
Congrats Guillermo!

------
alvaromuir
Not to be a hater but this book got MAD programming errors. I guess since its
not for beginners, there's no read to technically edit?

I mean, you can infer what he meant but man it would suck if you didn't know
JS that well.

I still applaud this man for his contributions though.

~~~
kurrent
Unfortunately, this seems to be about the norm for first editions of the
Smashing library.

------
naww
What about that book he is selling? Is that any good? Have some of you even
read it yet?

~~~
cirotix
I have only read the first two chapters (setup and Javascript an overview).

The content do not look bad (but I have not read node.js specific parts yet so
I can't really tell). The bad part is that it would need some serious proof-
reading... Some sentences are missing words or are hardly understandable and
there are some mistakes in the code.

~~~
kyebosh
Reiterating the sentiment. Seems great so far, but there are some errors that
could create confusion. The good news is the author left his email address, so
I dare say he's well aware by now :)

------
systems
It will be available on safaribooksonline by the end of the month ... so if
you already have a safari account you can just wait a little

------
azat_co
Thank you for a great book on NodeJS (my fav). And special thanks on making it
available on Kindle/Amazon.com (my other fav) !!! :)

------
SeanDav
anything with DRM = no sale

------
kfrank
can anyone tell me if they have found the code error in the tcp-chat in the
book. I have run it and I get an error when one telnet session closes. So I
assume the error in the conn.on('close') emmitter

------
ftwinnovations
Purchased! Can't wait to start it. Keep up the great work Guillermo!

------
zemo
surprisingly enough, I actually saw this book on shelf in person at Barnes and
Nobles, just an hour after I saw this post. (the union square location in NYC
has it)

------
tjholowaychuk
boom!

------
adeptima
great book. already sorted out a lot of questions for me.

